# How to assemble a street team?



## phreebee (Nov 18, 2009)

Can anyone give any tips or share experiences on how they assembled a street team to get the word out about their brand? Thanks!


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

I would love some info on this as well! =)


----------



## emaugust (Sep 6, 2007)

I run a record label and I can tell you that it is very difficult right now to run an effective street team. Long story short, in my opinion, street teams are replaced by social media in this day and age. Street teams were really just an artificial means of generating excitement whereas, when someone passes on your youtube video, retweets your coupon code or tells their friend about your product organically, you are getting the same effect you would from a street team effort. The goal is to create products and promotions that people naturally want to talk about.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Didn't that go away in the early 90"s. A street team is about as useful as an ad in the yellow pages. With the internet and the bevy of social media outlets you can get much more buzz and the reach is much farther.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

But wouldn't it also be good to have people out in public? Talking to people, passing out flyers, putting up posters. I think it would make some kind of difference. Not everyone sits on the internet all day.


----------



## emaugust (Sep 6, 2007)

Postering and flyering can't hurt but it is not the effective medium it once was. For us, in Chicago, there are not many outlets - venues will throw you out for flyering inside and many will not let you flyer outside. There are city ordinances against hanging posters outside in unsanctioned locations (read not paid advertising) as a result of the mid 90's when people postered over everything. The only sure bet for postering right now is construction sites that hang plyboard around the perimiter. There are still good opportunities flyering at places like warped tour right now though which is something of a seperate subject.

Anyhow, if you can find energetic people who want to get out there, mix it up and push your product, that is great. The trouble we have is that, in general, people can no longer be bothered if they are not getting paid. Being on a street team does not sound fun or cool to kids right now, it sounds like work. Once your brand is compelling and strong, that will change some.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

AngrySpade said:


> But wouldn't it also be good to have people out in public? Talking to people, passing out flyers, putting up posters. I think it would make some kind of difference. Not everyone sits on the internet all day.


No people do not sit on the internet "ALL" day but I am sure most hit the internet at least once a day. I am also sure that if they are not stuck behind a desk on the internet they are surfing on their phone. Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, and a host of other social outlets can get the word out much quicker than a street team passing out flyers. 

You are out in public passing out flyers, but how do you no that you are reaching your target audience? It is a chance you take. But by honing in on those that are more likely to buy your product then you have a better chance.


----------



## phreebee (Nov 18, 2009)

well if you have people that are pushing your product at the places where your target market hang out isnt that better than some ad on the internet? Im not sure if paying them per event vs giving them product would entice them.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

phreebee said:


> well if you have people that are pushing your product at the places where your target market hang out isnt that better than some ad on the internet? Im not sure if paying them per event vs giving them product would entice them.


Attending local events that are geared towards your target audience is great. Look at local festivals for example. I attend the jazz festival and the Budwiser festival every year. But you have to pay a booth fee to set up. _(Much different than a street team)_ I make good money at these events. Those that are walking around passing out flyers are usually escorted off the premises because it is in direct competition to those that paid the fee to set up and advertise. You can not post flyers on poles anymore as it violates a county ordinance, standing in front of a businesses passing out flyers will get the cops called out because the business owners will complain and the cops will ask you to move on. You can go into individual establishments ( Like coffee shops, bookstores, or internet cafes) and ask if you can leave a flyer and if your business is not in competition with them they will be OK with it but they will not let you stand there and pass out a flyer to everyone that passes by.

If your target audience is selling to those interested in cage fighting do you think you will be able to go to a cage fighting event and pass out flyers?? Not going to happen. 

And as far as giving them merchandise for working does not wash anymore. In this economy the dollar speaks volumes. Either way you go you got to pay somebody. I guess a decision needs to be made as to which way will get you the best bang for your buck!


----------



## stalldoortees (May 26, 2009)

I usually just point my ring up in the air and yell "STREET TEAM, ASSEMBLE!". They usually repel in off roof tops or parachute in from, I'm assuming, airplanes (I never really asked though). One guy showed up riding a Triceratops (though I'm pretty sure it was just a Rhino with a couple Elephant tusks glued to it's forehead)... but he's since moved on to other things.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

taricp35 said:


> No people do not sit on the internet "ALL" day but I am sure most hit the internet at least once a day. I am also sure that if they are not stuck behind a desk on the internet they are surfing on their phone. Twitter, Facebook, Myspace, and a host of other social outlets can get the word out much quicker than a street team passing out flyers.
> 
> You are out in public passing out flyers, but how do you no that you are reaching your target audience? It is a chance you take. But by honing in on those that are more likely to buy your product then you have a better chance.


If I left flyers at a few tattoo shops around my area, that would be my target audience. If I had a street team of people to leave flyers at their local tattoo shops. That would be awesome.


----------



## FreshKoast (Jan 11, 2010)

street teams still work.. extremely well.. BUT.. you need to live in a city area, it works the same as a promotional team for clubs

1. find "cool kids"
2. give them your shirts to wear around
3. pay them per referral (example, if they generate you a sale, they get 5 dollars).. this appeals to high school and college kids, cause if they have enough social pull, they can sell 50 shirts without even trying, thus making them "rich" while getting paid under the table


i live in Nj-Ny area, and it works for selling Music and my upcomming clothing line has 26 pre orders already, half the people have given a down payment already..

note - my street team consist of my lil brother, who is a local track star and in a high school frat, he promoted to his team, and local kids at the meets, and everyone jumped on board hoping to be apart of something big


----------



## kimdallas (Mar 9, 2008)

If you really want the aspect of ppl out and about figure out who you're marketing to, if they are a young hip crowd send a few ppl to hip hop shows, underground events with flyers, and wearing your brand. Strike a deal with fellow performing artists to wear your brand when they perform, have them give ou a shout out onstage. It is true the age of street teams are being re-invented, use social networks, create your own rss feeds, and create your social networking site. Look for FREE, you'd be amazed at what you come up with, and how many things you can get your brand out on.


----------



## Alex Starr (Feb 16, 2010)

Street teams work VERY well if done properly and you post up in the proper arena. I'm in the NY/NJ area and are blessed to have the option to go into Philly, NYC or even the Jersey Shore during the summer months to do street promo and bar events. 

It also really depends on what your are peddling. You just need to be cleaver and try something a bit out of the ordinary or risque. Something that will leave an impression. Obviously, you can't just stand on a street corner and hand out pieces of paper. That would be a total waste of time. And don't be safe. That too can be a waste of your time.

FreshKoast is right... get it onto kids that are likely to be into what you are doing.

If you're doing something related to tattoo and ink, here's a perfect example. I gentleman I know did some promotion at a convention last year for his clothing company. What he did was get 3 young & hot girls to simply walk around the convention in hot shorts and bikini tops while handing out stickers, promo cards, shirts and took pictures with both guys and girls. That's it... He didn't pay the girls anything, just gave them some free apparel. At the end of the day it was worth it. He did that on both a Saturday/Sunday for about 3hours each day and ended up generating some really good sales and increased traffic to his site. 

It definitely gives your brand more substance and a heightened level of legitimacy. Like I said, just be creative with what you're trying to do and make sure you do it somewhere that your audience will be attending...


----------

